# Massey Ferguson 231S brakes



## Orville Berry (Mar 16, 2018)

Need to replace brake shoes on my 231S Massey Ferguson but i haven't been able to find anyone that sells them. Are the 231 shoes the same ? Also, is there an external adjustment you can make without taking the wheel off ? 

Thanks,
Orville


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Try Yesterday's Tractors and All States Ag Parts. Let me know how you do.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

At the bottom of the backing plate is a rubber plug. Remove that and use a drum brake adjusting tool or a flat screwdriver and adjust the star wheel. Under the floorboards are linkage adjustments to set the linkage so the pedals have the proper travel and do not bottom.

There is an issue with the Massey 231 series: Even when new, the brake pedals must be pushed extremely hard to lock the brakes. Some folks do not even have enough leg strength to do so. There is a "farmer fix" for this, and it involves drilling a new 3/8 inch diameter brake rod attaching hole in the brake pedal bellcranks half way between the fulcrum and the existing linkage attachment hole. Then the rods are moved to the new holes and everything readjusted. This doubles the pressure on the brake shoes, but cuts the total throw available to lock the brakes in half, so the shoe adjusters must be set so the shoes just barely kiss the drum when the wheels are rotated. Then they must be kept adjusted over the life of the tractor. Adjustment is the same as on a drum brake automobile. But, when done even a kid can lock the brakes.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Orville,

If your 231S was built before March 2003, it takes the same brake shoes as a 231. Beyond 03/2003 there is a S/N break, and the brake shoes are different. Double check this point with a MF dealer.


----------

